# Favorite Fall/winter activities?



## PNWKatie (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I figure eventually the weather here will get more "fall" like. We went to the pumpkin patch this weekend wearing t-shirts and tank tops in 80 degree weather! Just doesn't feel the same as when the air is crisp and you can tell it's fall. 

So, now I'm trying to come up with some activities for the eventual rain and cold. Wanting to do something a little different from our normal routines. Any suggestions for some at home activities or some good fall/winter field trips that you enjoy with your kids?

Katie


----------



## KrisP (Sep 5, 2012)

Do you have any Pine trees around? Last year the whole family went on a nature walk and collected Pine cones for a few projects. We made a Turkey with one for the table. Pinecone Turkey Craft | Thanksgiving Crafts for Kids | Amazing Moms You could also make Christmas trees out of them, with a little glue and glitter.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Pinterest has lots of craft ideas to do when you have to be indoors. 
We also have 2 different nature centers in our area that do tours/field trips and even do special ones for fall & winter. I'd check with any places like that in your area zoos, etc.


----------

